# 21rs Beauty Has A New Home In Old Hickory, Tn



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Got mine (Outbackers.com decals) yesterday less than a week after ordering online. Took the '08 21RS (lightly used), new to me, out last weekend for the 1st time. What can I say. I'm in love again!!! I got an Equalizer 1000/10000 hitch and the Ultra Fab 3502 power jack installed along with a PDI at Candy's Campers in Murfreesboro, TN. Nice, nice folks!!!!!! thanks to Jim, Beth, Jason, and Adam!!! The 21rs is my first "stick" built camper. I've owned a Casita and currently own a Scamp 19' 5vr (for sale). I love the extra room and the many nice features of the 21rs. The only problem I'm having with the Outback is I'm having some difficulty sleeping at night-just thinking of when I can get off work to go camping and duplicating all the really cool mods folks have made here on the Outbackers forum. Plan to start this weekend with replacing the floor registers and relocating the hinges on the bathroom sink cabinet door, maybe caulking the tub/surround; oh, and putting the decals on!!!. I haven't been able to carry on a conversation the last few weeks without mentioning the Outback at least 3 or 4 times. Love the forum and thanks for all the info from all the ?s I've asked of members.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

Sounds like you're in for a fun summer!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sure the 21RS will fit the bill. Come on out to the Left Coast sometime!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I must have missed your welcome so welcome!
Do you have a TITAN? Had to ask with the sig.
I have the same set-up and no complaints here.
I have towed in pretty heavy winds and pretty good inclines and A.O.K.
Check out the tub swap mod if the shower seems a little lilipution. I had the dealer do it and it was reasonable.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

4ME said:


> I must have missed your welcome so welcome!
> Do you have a TITAN? Had to ask with the sig.
> I have the same set-up and no complaints here.
> I have towed in pretty heavy winds and pretty good inclines and A.O.K.
> Check out the tub swap mod if the shower seems a little lilipution. I had the dealer do it and it was reasonable.


My guess is that Titan is for the NFL team, The Tennesee Titans but I could be wrong.

I hope you get all you wanted out of your 21RS!!

Enjoy!!

I got my decals today, just need the TT to put them on!!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

The 21RS is a great unit! Congratulations!! You're going to love it!

Happy Camping!


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, I'm an original Titans PSL holder.







Do love my "guys" and am looking forward to "away" game weekends and watching the game underneath the awning of the Outback.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome and best of luck with your 21RS - Happy Camping!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats. Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------

